# Alutech die Kuh



## petergaper (7. Februar 2004)

Warum ist das scheiss Rindviech so teuerl, ist ja fast so wie bei Dreikrüppel Gott (Dreidoppel Gott)     
Gibts wenigstens lebenslange Garantie   wen nich   

Mfg


----------



## Pogo-Ride (8. Februar 2004)

das gabs schonmal..hab jetzt aber keine lust es rauszusuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohG (8. Februar 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96704


grützi
joh


----------



## petergaper (8. Februar 2004)

da wurde das mit der garantie aber nicht geklärt


----------



## Airborne (8. Februar 2004)

wie in der Bike-Branche üblich:



> Alutech sagt in FAQ:
> 
> Garantie auf Rahmenbruch durch Verarbeitungsfehler ist nun 5 Jahre und gilt nur für den Erstbesitzer. Nach dieser Zeit stehen wir Euch gerne kostengünstig bei eventuell anfallenden Reparaturen zur Verfügung.



mehr ist bei wahrscheinlichem Renneinsatz auch nicht zu erwarten, imho fährt kaum einer seinen Hobel 5 Jahre lang.

Torsten


----------



## petergaper (8. Februar 2004)

fÃ¼r jedes Jahr 1000â¬? seid ihr den des waaansins dafÃ¼r mus ich 1 jahr arbeitengehen dan hab ich einen rahmen auf den es nur 5 jahre garantie gibt?
unverschÃ¤mtheit     is ja wie bei orange 222

BANSHEE GIBT 10 JAHRE 10 JAHRE FÃR EINEN RAHMEN DER 1500 â¬ KOSTET 
es icht zum heulen   wieviel man bezahlen muss es gab mal zeiten da haben die rahmen 1000â¬ gekostet und man hatte lebenslange garantie

es ist echt zum kotzen was manche rahmen heute kosten (orange,alutech,usw)
im prinziep ist der viel teurer als elswort weil man da ja noch importkosten zahlen muss
PS.wo ist das laserlogo?

der rahmen sieht geil aus aber viel viel zu teuer wer soll sich das kaufen??????????????????????????????????


----------



## anderson (8. Februar 2004)

he was soll das? wenn du die kohle nicht hast, um dir ne kuh leisten zu können, ist sie halt nicht für dich gedacht und fertig. was regst du dich auf? das ewige gejammer. hört sich ja gerade so an, als würd dich jemand zwingen die 4000 ois auszugeben. kfz-versicherung und rundfunkgebühren muss man zahlen, aber kühe muss man nicht kaufen! die kauft man sich von dem was man übrig hat. und wenn man nix übrig hat, kann man auch nix kaufen. übrigens auch kein bh.

haller


----------



## Airborne (8. Februar 2004)

mehr Garantie BEI RENNEINSATZ(!) kann kein Hersteller geben. Selbst Banshee zählt gleich div. Ausnahmen und 'ja aber... ' auf. Nicolai gibt ebenfalls 5 Jahre.

Die Bikes werden ja auch nicht zum im Wald rumrollen gebaut, die sind ganz klar dazu da, um es krachen zu lassen. Das gilt besonders für so eine Wuchtbrumme wie die Kuh, die im übrigen tatsächlich wochenlange Arbeit von Hand braucht - ganz wie du sie willst.

Torsten


----------



## petergaper (8. Februar 2004)

ich meinte die garantie die ist einfach zu wenig darÃ¼ber rege ich mich auf  
4000â¬ von dem was Ã¼brig bleibt? wieviel vedienst du? 4000 â¬ fÃ¼r einen rahmen, wers braucht      

 fahr bald banshee scream


----------



## Airborne (8. Februar 2004)

viel Spaß mit dem Banshee   

Torsten


----------



## anderson (8. Februar 2004)

petergaper schrieb:
			
		

> fahr bald banshee scream



und damit einen rahmen, der mit der kuh ja auch gerade mal gar nicht vergleichbar ist! eine hardride wäre die gleiche preis- und kampfklasse gewesen.

auch von mir viel spaß mit deinem eingelenker.

haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petergaper (8. Februar 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> und damit einen rahmen, der mit der kuh ja auch gerade mal gar nicht vergleichbar ist! eine hardride wäre die gleiche preis- und kampfklasse gewesen.
> 
> auch von mir viel spaß mit deinem eingelenker.
> 
> haller


worum eingelenker? das banshee hat 4 gelenke, hartride hat nur 5 jahre garantie das ist unteranderem der grund


----------



## Airborne (8. Februar 2004)

...er meinte wohl eher dein big hit.

mal noch nee Frage - welchen Zweck hatte dieser Thread? nur um festzustellen, das eine Kuh teurer ist?

Sie ist eh nicht mit nem Scream zu vergleichen.

Torsten


----------



## Airhaenz (8. Februar 2004)

Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> ...er meinte wohl eher dein big hit.
> 
> mal noch nee Frage - welchen Zweck hatte dieser Thread? nur um festzustellen, das eine Kuh teurer ist?



Der Thread is amüsant  



			
				Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> Sie ist eh nicht mit nem Scream zu vergleichen.



Oder warum ist nicht alles was 4 Gelenke hat nen 4 Gelenker   

Aber,da muß ich recht geben,für die Kosten is es unerheblich wo die 4 Gelenke sitzen..

Jochen



			
				Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> Torsten


----------



## wolfi (8. Februar 2004)

petergaper schrieb:
			
		

> fahr bald banshee scream


----------



## Airborne (8. Februar 2004)

die Alutech Kuh ist ein schwerer DHler!
Das Banshee Scream ist ein Freerider! 


Nur weil beide Bikes als 4 gelenker ausgelegt sind, sind sie noch lange nicht vergleichbar! Ich könnte ja noch nen XC-4Gelenker dazu tun, dann wird's n echt schräger Vergleich...

Torsten


----------



## cedartec (8. Februar 2004)

@petergaper

...postest Du auch an Specialized oder CD Besitzer Deine Unzufriedenheit über hohe Preise? Ob irgendein Preis zu hoch oder gerechtfertigt ist, muss doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob ein BMW oder Porsche sein Geld wert ist, ist Ansichtssache, steckt Erfahrung, Arbeit und Technologie drin. BMW und Porsche brauche ich nicht - aber meine Wildsau   

...drum schrei ne Runde mit dem Banshee, ist doch auch ein nettes Bike.

cedartec

...übrigens ruft die Kuh doch wirklich nach anderem Einsatz, oder wollt Ihr mit der den Berg rauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (8. Februar 2004)

Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> die Alutech Kuh ist ein schwerer DHler!
> Das Banshee Scream ist ein Freerider!
> 
> 
> ...



ÄÄHMMM, kleiner Tip - das Hinterrad wird im Scream direkt in der Schwinge aufgenommen-einfederung also auf Kreisbahn um Schwingenlager - Stichwort:Abgestützter Eingelenker...(siehe auch Rocky Element)

Aber das Scream is trotzdem sicher ne akkurate Gehhilfe  

Und ich hoffe, dass ich bald wieder gesund bin und biken kann, damit ich hier nicht den 1Preis in der Klug********r Klasse kriege    Prost

Kann den einer von den Experten auf meine frage im Wildsau im MRM Test  antworten?


----------



## Airborne (8. Februar 2004)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> ...übrigens ruft die Kuh doch wirklich nach anderem Einsatz, oder wollt Ihr mit der den Berg rauf



die möchte ich nichtmal bergauf schieben 

@ airheanz

hast recht.

mehrgelenkig abgestützter Eingelenker - so is das Scream gebaut.

Torsten


----------



## anderson (9. Februar 2004)

und um auch noch diese wissenslücke zu schließen: das big hit ist -im gegensatz zum banshee- sehr wohl ein viergelenker.

haller


----------



## Kettenbeißer (9. Februar 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> und um auch noch diese wissenslücke zu schließen: das big hit ist -im gegensatz zum banshee- sehr wohl ein viergelenker.
> 
> haller




Das Banshee ist ein Mehrgelenker, das Big HIt ein Viergelenker mit FSR Hinterbau.  
Oder seid ihr anderer Meinung ?


----------



## Airborne (10. Februar 2004)

jo, abgestützter Eingelenker. Scheinbar is das Banshee aber auch ein dicker Hund, ich hab gerade lesen müssen, das man das Teil auch locker auf 21kg bekommt  Macht der Kuh ja fast noch Konkurrenz!

Torsten


----------



## Blackholez (10. Februar 2004)

Jep das stimmt

da brauchst Du nicht viel dazu tun...

Banshee + Shiver + bischen dirckere Reifen - raz faz die 20 kilo getoppt. 

cu 

im Moment wetten sie gerade wie schwer mein Schweinchen wohl werden wird.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. Februar 2004)

Zwei Kumpels haben es. Der eine mit Monster der ander mit Shiver. Das mit Monster hat 25 das andere 23. Sind aber eigentlich normale Gewichte für solche Räder finde ich. Meins wird auch so ca. 23 wiegen.


----------



## Blackholez (10. Februar 2004)

...wenn man noch n bischen n Berg rauffährt da bekommst Du solche Oberschenkel ich sags Dir - ich schau langsam schon aus wie n Kopffüßler. ;-)
Weil man den Bock doch irgendwie immer aus dem Oberschenkel raus drücken muss.


----------



## Airborne (10. Februar 2004)

Ein schwerer DHler wie die Kuh darf so schwer sein, aber ein Freerider sollte nicht über 16kg liegen. Ich hab einmal ein 17kg Freerider 1000hm am Stück hoch gedrückt - das war echt harte Arbeit, ständig auf 20/34 gekurbelt  werd ich nie wieder machen...

Torsten


----------



## anderson (10. Februar 2004)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Banshee ist ein Mehrgelenker, das Big HIt ein Viergelenker mit FSR Hinterbau.
> Oder seid ihr anderer Meinung ?



das banshee hat nicht mehr gelenke als 1 in worten eins und ist deshalb kein mehrgelenker. aber das ist doch kleines mtb-einmaleins.

haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Februar 2004)

Wir reden schon vom gleichen Banshee Scream oder? Und das hat sehr wohl mehr Gelenke.


----------



## JohG (11. Februar 2004)

das banshee ist ein 'umgelenkter' eingelenker


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Februar 2004)

aber fällt doch unter die kategorie mehrgelenker oder? sind ja auch mehrere gelenke.

ansonsten würd ich gern mal nen mehrgelenker sehen.


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Februar 2004)

Also, ich habe einen Knöchel, ein Knie und ein Hüftgelenk. Bin ich jetzt ein Dreigelenker oder doch eher ein Sechsgelenker....hab ja zwei Beine...Ich bin hier doch im richtigen Thread, oder?

best, Falco


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Februar 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe einen Knöchel, ein Knie und ein Hüftgelenk. Bin ich jetzt ein Dreigelenker oder doch eher ein Sechsgelenker....hab ja zwei Beine...Ich bin hier doch im richtigen Thread, oder?
> 
> best, Falco





Im Prinzip hast Recht. Is ja eigentlich wurscht hauptsach es fährt und federt.


----------



## Airborne (11. Februar 2004)

Es geht nicht um die Anzahl der Gelenke, sondern um das Konstruktionsprinzip. Beim Scream handelt es sich um einen Eingelenker mit mehrgelenkiger Abstützung.

Daran zu erkenne, das die Schwinge über einen am Rahmen befestigten Umlenkhebel an den Dämpfer kommt.

Torsten


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. Februar 2004)

Wenn ihr euch uneinig über ein-, mehr,- und andere Gelenker seit, schaut mal in den Bereich "Eure Rahmendesigns" 

TSchau HILLKILLER


----------



## cedartec (11. Februar 2004)

@Airborne

...stimmt zwar, aber für Leute, die weniger in der Technik drin stecken, sind die Dinger nicht so einfach zu unterscheiden, denn die Anzahl der Gelenke sind beispielsweise bei Scream und Wildsau gleich, nur einmal, beim Scream, ist das Hinterrad in der unteren Schwinge bzw. Kettenstrebe und das Gelenk ist drüber und bei der Wildsau ist das Hinterrad in der oberen Schwinge und das Gelenk in der Kettenstrebe bzw, unteren Schwinge. Wahrscheinlich hat das entscheidenden Einfluss auf das Federungsverhalten, aber wenn nur so draufschaut, hatte ich mich auch mal gefragt, wo der weltbewegende Unterschied sein soll - weil Erklärungen wo der Unterschied zwischen Horst-Link (Viergelenker) und abgestütztem Eingelenker (auch Viergelenker) soll gibt es reichlich und alle klingen ein wenig anders....

Gruss, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (11. Februar 2004)

Es gibt da imho eine Art evolution, der Mehrgelenker ist eine Weiterentwicklung des Eingelenkers, und der Viergelenker ist wiederrum eine Weiterentwicklung.

Dem entsprechend verringerten sich die Einflüsse des Antriebs im  Federverhalten des Bikes. War es beim Eingelenker noch deutlich merkbar und nur durch virtuelle Drehpunkte zu verringern, sind beim 4gelenker keine einflüsse mehr spührbar.

Torsten


----------

